# Traders and Investors Expo



## The Barbarian Investor (3 April 2005)

Traders and Investors Expo- FREE ASX Sessions also

EXPO


----------



## positivecashflow (3 April 2005)

I think you can get tickets for this for free somewhere online.. will check it out!


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (15 April 2005)

The Sydney Investment Expo is on from April 15th to 17th

Keynote Speakers include Alan Hull, Margaret Lomas, Dale Gillham and others
ASX Speakers include Louise Bedford, Paul Dolan, Clive Tomkins and others
For more info see www.investmentexpo.com.au/sydney/timetables.asp 

please find attached for forum members who wish to go -a free pass; simply download and print out.


ENJOY..


----------

